# 2008 Apache - How to access water pipes behind shower?



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We have a water leak which is showing as water coming from under the shower. I have looked at the pipes connections inside the cupboard in the loo area, which are OK, so the leak must be 'further on' in the shower. 

My problem is that I can't see how to remove the panel in the corner of the shower cubicle where the pipes run. 

I can see how to remove the vertical bar on which the shower head runs and how to get at the screws to remove the panel. But It will still require getting the shower tap itself out of the way in order to remove the panel. If anyone out there has any helpful suggestions, I'd be most grateful for them 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Hblewett

If its the same as mine you should have some screws with chrome covers to the heads, these prize of and unscrew, that would get you to the pipes to the mixer tap.

You should also check the walls and tray, try and use a white florescent tube extension light this will show up the stress fractures if you have any, we have had to have 2 walls and the shower tray changed.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Broom. When you've unscrewed the screws and aim to remove the panel, doesn't the mixer tap get in the way? I am thinking I need to get to the pipes, as I think it may be a problem resulting from 1 night with water in them at -1C. (Of course I should have drained it, but we were going off again in a day or so and ....!)


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

*Your leak*

Hi....and snap
We had exactly the same last year on our Dakota and what a pig .We were camping at Sherwood Forest CC site at the time, and wondered why the pump kept "digging" every so often ....then in the morning the carpet was soaking , so it was off home early and start to rave things out, so I know what i'm talking about.......LOL !

Is yours a rear toilet/shower in the coner of the motorhome, if it is and you need some info just confirm it on here and I will be in touch.
You can do it yourself, but its a faff !!

Regards
Paul


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Paul. Ours is a U-shaped lounge at the back with the bathroom behind the driver. I'd be grateful for any adviceyou can offer


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Wouldn't it be far easier to get the van back to your dealer, or even the Autotrail service centre, and get them to look at it properly then any repairs needed would be covered under a warranty. Infact if your van is only a 2008 model, like our, then it should still be covered under the original warranty anyway.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Maybe it would be better to take it to the dealer. However, weighed against that is first the question of whether it is frost damage, and therefore they might refute the claim, second, my dealer is 3.5 hrs drive each way, so need to look at that against maybe not too difficult a job to do it myself


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Any more Autotrail experts out there?


----------

